# Sirensis bromeliad tree



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Dream frog #2 Ranitomeya sirensis highland trio 18x18x24

I am beyond excited! This viv needs some time to grow in, and I think 3-4 more broms to fill out the tree more and add in the left corner. Since highland sirensis can be in bamboo thickets, I want to try putting in some lucky bamboo (or other viv appropriate bamboo) in the background for the vertical climbing/jumping that ranitomeya like to do.

The drainage layer is course filter sponge mat. I have a second layer in the back right to slope it all down to the front right, since its a top rack viv. Thats another reason I wanted the broms in the center so we can see all the action up there while the frogs have more privacy in the leaf litter, until I get my step stool out to spy!










Side view of the "tree" taking up enormous amounts of air space. They are hollow cork rounds that add even more structure. The mounted planter has some Peperomia prostrata cuttings. I had this lid made up for more fly-proofing and as a backup in if a cat were to break the glass in my 18" cube. I replaced the wire mesh with no-see-um. It does dim the light, so I will monitor the brom growth and switch if I must. I could also slide the rear plexiglass to the back more to help more light get in.









Now for the frogs! This was the first picture I took! These guys are going to be so tough to identify! I have 2 that I can tell apart if they are at the right angle. The third has been more shy and more active with early morning ambient light.









Here is a different frog









This chonky frog is a female.









I woke up today morning #2 to hear some lovely calls and these two training around the vivarium, not paying too much attention to me! Their left side is very identifiable! I put in two film canisters to hold a little water since its a very new vivarium. They have been in one for the entirety of my making this post!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Beautiful! 

My sirensis tend to always stick to the shadows, so I've lowered the lights level in their tank. This has led to much not visible frogs than when the lights were brighter. This is my way of saying, I wouldn't switch out the lights for something brighter.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> My sirensis tend to always stick to the shadows, so I've lowered the lights level in their tank. This has led to much not visible frogs than when the lights were brighter. This is my way of saying, I wouldn't switch out the lights for something brighter.


Sorry, I didn’t mean to switch out the light. It was the original screen vs this no-see-um lid. I’m hoping I can have just enough light to keep the brims growing compact and not leggy. If they don’t color up, no big deal.

I’ve been reading up on all the sirensis experience here for a while now, you’ve been a big help!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

These pictures can’t do a justice to their bright blue legs!
Courting behavior all day long!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

These guys are pretty bold so far. It’s only been two weeks. No visible eggs yet, but the females are…. plump! Some extra flies made their way out of the feeding cup today, and I think the frogs have stuffed themselves. The pudginess doesn’t come through in the picture, lol.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I saw a couple frogs under a magnolia leaf last night. Before feeding today I decided to check underneath, eggs! Probably not viable, and I can’t get a good shot because of the cork. Eggs! The non-dominant female was with him and she was huge. A little thinner today!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Clutch #2! The really fat female was thinner again, easy to spot eggs this time!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

No sign of viable eggs yet, but that’s expected. 

Im in the process of setting up a growout vivarium the same size as the adults’. I have enough cork slab to make a pretty full background. Im thinking I’ll have it covered with oak leaf creeping fig. I’ll probably end up putting some bromeliads in there and just move the bromeliad tree and adults into it once it’s ready to go. I want the growout viv to be simple. With a full planted background it seems like a waste to not have any bromeliads!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Build update! The silicone has cured for over 48 hours and there’s no smell left. I’ll be getting the substrate, leaf litter, and micro fauna in tomorrow (hopefully!).

I plan to have oak leaf creeping fig climbing up the background, and I have two marcgravia umbellata cuttings I can take. 








I replaced the standard wire screen with smaller mesh.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Nearly finished! All that’s left is the last of the leaf litter, the bromeliad tree and one plant to be shown after planting. I have two monkey pods with Montmorillonite clay and a few more seed/nut pods. This is the simplest build in terms of plant diversity (if you don’t count the bromeliad varieties) at five. It might also be my only viv without a jewel orchid.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

All plants are in! Magnolia leaf litter not pictured. This will be my first day off work since they’ve been in the new viv, so I’ll be keeping an ear out for their activity level. 

I hope someone can help me out with this. They’ve laid 5 clutches so far. 4 of them have been infertile, so I’m guessing they might have some success soon. There was a clutch in a film canister in the front right of the viv before they were moved. I put it in the same position in the new one. Do you think the male will care for them? ill Check in them to see if they are viable, but I would hate for the first good clutch to go to waste if he’ll forget/abandon them.

here are some horrible pictures, lol









Dwarf bamboo, _Psuedosasa_ _owatarii_ Since bamboo is in highlands native range, I had to incorporate a bamboo!


----------



## dukie2012 (5 mo ago)

Love the tank! How often are you misting to keep humidity levels up with the mesh screen?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Frogmanjared said:


> There was a clutch in a film canister in the front right of the viv before they were moved. I put it in the same position in the new one. Do you think the male will care for them?


Sorry for the late reply -- you may already have figured out the answer. 

My understanding is that the male makes a mental map that locates eggs in relation to other structures, and is sensitive to displacement of just a few inches. So, I'd guess that he won't find them. Curious if you have any data to report after a few days.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Sorry for the late reply -- you may already have figured out the answer.
> 
> My understanding is that the male makes a mental map that locates eggs in relation to other structures, and is sensitive to displacement of just a few inches. So, I'd guess that he won't find them. Curious if you have any data to report after a few days.


The bromeliad tree and film canister are in fairly close proximity to where they were in the other viv. Both vivs are 18x18x24. I see him hanging around/in the film canister often. The eggs were actually moved from their placement in the back to right in front. I’m wondering if it was an attempt to destroy an intruder’s clutch.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

these fat little bananas are amazing! There is an egg close to hatching. The clutch was laid near the base of a bromeliad, so I hope the tadpole doesn’t slip off!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Got a picture and stood watching him for about 10 minutes. He was up against the eggs patting at them. Maybe that’s a behavior to encourage the tads to break through if they are strong enough to hatch so he’s right there to pick them up? Whatever the case with that behavior, it was fun to watch!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m so excited I got the see his first tadpack! 








I’m hoping she’ll be a feeder egg factory!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TrumantheOwl (10 mo ago)

Congrats! Thats a thick looking lady.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I haven’t noticed any new tadpole activity. I put in ‘clear tad tubes’ in hopes of watching tadpoles develop. There’s been a lot of activity in them each morning, but no tadpoles yet.


----------

